# Cosmos: Odissea nello spazio



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Agosto 2016)

Per tutti gli abbonati a Netflix consiglio di non perdere assolutamente questo documentario in 13 episodi riguardante l'origine dell'universo e l'evoluzione della vita. Il presentatore è Neil deGrasse Tyson uno dei più famosi astrofisici americani, il racconto è coinvolgente e gli effetti sono a dir poco fantastici. Secondo me è un must, una roba che ti apre la mente, ti fa sognare ma allo stesso tempo capire quanto c'è dietro ogni singolo atomo.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per tutti gli abbonati a Netflix consiglio di non perdere assolutamente questo documentario in 13 episodi riguardante l'origine dell'universo e l'evoluzione della vita. Il presentatore è Neil deGrasse Tyson uno dei più famosi astrofisici americani, il racconto è coinvolgente e gli effetti sono a dir poco fantastici. Secondo me è un must, una roba che ti apre la mente, ti fa sognare ma allo stesso tempo capire quanto c'è dietro ogni singolo atomo.



Molto bella come serie. E' di qualche anno fa e nelle ultime settimane è tornata in voga anche su Sky. La serie originale di Cosmos con Sagan affascinò milioni di persone nel mondo, ed ecco quindi l'idea di rifare una moderna versione di quella serie. Veramente bellissima, anche se in alcuni punti perde un po e tende ad annoiare, ma nel complesso è sicuramente una delle migliori serie di divulgazione scientifica di sempre.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2016)

Io ho visto quella originale di Sagan. Forse meno accattivante di questa e anche meno al passo con le nuove scoperte ma il personaggio è strabiliante.


----------

